# Combos in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It turns out that I'm a Combivore   

After 5 years, I finally managed to get my fill of Combos (Combos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) last night thanks to a very close American friend. 

Now, I was wondering, where can I buy Combos in Dubai as I haven't seen them in any supermarket! 

Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Safestway?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't checked that place out yet, will try. Thanks Indo


----------

